# Musicman



## marcros (4 Feb 2019)

Pics as discussed


----------



## Keith 66 (4 Feb 2019)

Nice old lathe, Boleys were of extremely high quality, I am rebuilding a similar one a 4LE model from 1954.


----------



## marcros (4 Feb 2019)

Keith, you should have a chat with Keith then (music man). I am not sure the exact model of his.


----------



## MusicMan (4 Feb 2019)

Thanks, Mark. Mine is similar vintag, pre 1935.
Keith


----------



## Keith 66 (6 Feb 2019)

Here you go, a before shot!


----------



## MusicMan (7 Feb 2019)

Thanks! Yes it's a post 1935 one (diagonal bracer on the left foot). Cool! Do post pics of "after" shots.


----------



## Keith 66 (7 Feb 2019)

There is a little plate riveted to the front below the name with SR 1954 on it, presumably an early or first owner. It has a later "austerity style" welded steel cabinet instead of the usual cast iron one. I also suspect it may have been a military one as when stripping it i found traces of a suspected unit number on the front of it on what was left of the original paint.
There is a thread about it over on the mig welding forum in the lathes section, with a lot of photos. 
It has had its bed reground & most of the parts are now painted prior to reassembly.


----------



## MusicMan (8 Feb 2019)

I'll follow up on that thread, thanks. I have had my bed reground also but haven't gone for repainting, but I probably should! What paint did you use?


----------



## Keith 66 (8 Feb 2019)

I used red oxide primer that i had already, couple of coats & let it dry for a week then two coats of Tekaloid enamel from Smith & Allan, went on well with a good finish.


----------



## MusicMan (8 Feb 2019)

Thanks Keith 66. We obviously share more than a name and a Boley, as I have an Arboga too!

I'm interested in how much of a hassle removing the spindle was, apart from the jammed screw. I could do with doing it but am nervous about springs flying off into the recesses of the workshop. Was it much trouble, and anything I ought to know first? (granted that mine is much older so may not be the same).

Incidentally mine had similar wear to yours and I got fed up with adjusting the gib on every traverse, so had it reground too, in my case at Birmingham Machine Tools. They quoted £1100 and did a wonderful job, but afterwards said they should have charged £3000!


----------



## Keith 66 (22 Feb 2019)

Removing the spindle was not too bad, there are two locknuts on the spindle end & they will be very tight once these are free there are two set screws locating the stepped pulley onto the spindle, they are inside the larger pulley & are hard to see. 
The front main bearing is held in with two large c spanner nuts. Once everything is loosened up it comes apart relatively easily.
The spindle Is beatifully ground & runs in hand scraped bronze bearings. There is an oil reservoir under each bearing housing that feeds the bearing surfaces with a large felt oil pad. The front bearing had a locating peg the rear one didnt. This had allowed the rear bearing to rotate a bit & had nearly shut off its oil reservoir. Fortunately no damage was done.
I suspect setting it up again properly may be time consuming to get right!


----------



## MusicMan (23 Feb 2019)

Thanks Keith 66, that's very helpful. I'll still try to avoid it but nice to know it is possible!


----------

